# Western/Cowboy Music?



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been a big fan of early western music for a while. I love how heavy it is influenced by swing. Groups like The Sons of the Pioneers fill up my music collection almost as heavy as my classical collection. Anybody else enjoy these groups?

One of their more popular songs that showcase their vocal and songwriting talents. The young smiling man with the guitar is Roy Rogers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would suggest lonesome Cowboy Burt


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

you might also like this


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have not heard them already check out the Quebe Sisters Band. They are really awesome! Their first album is all instrumental and called Texas Fiddlers. Their second album called Timeless is better than the first. The girls took up vocal harmony and man can they sing as well as all play the fiddle (and their all three pretty cute too!  ). 

I also like Bob Wills, The Light Crust Doughboys, The Tune Wranglers, The Hi-Flyers, Johnnie and Jack, Billy Jack Wills, Tex Williams, and one of my very favorite modern groups... Riders In The Sky.

I'm more of a fan of Western Swing but I do enjoy good cowboy songs as well.

Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

How can you not like Elvis?! 

As much as it seems like cowboy movies are now in the corny genre in this side of the Atlantic, I always remembered the really superb Audie Murphy movies. He was the kind off filmstar every 8 year old could look up to as the American icon.

Firstly he wasn't arrogant or self-inflated with narcissism like this generation's hopeless steroid blasted man boob stereotypes. He was quietly unassuming and heroic in his laidback style like the kind of big brother that every kid would want (even if he was only 5ft 5" tall, which served further to emphasise that strength of character without physical illusion). I gather he was an amazing soldier in the second world war whose valour was commended. For a soldier who brought great honour to his country and served in saving Europe before turning filmstar, the shocking parallels of the world of integrity in the 19th century American cowboy sets really hits home how strange and quick our modern decay has eaten into us, so much that we accept a filmstar as a president (or in Italy's case, a female porn actress in parliament).

Yet whilst I can waffle about cowboy movies, shame I can't remember a single soundtrack any of Audie's movies like Ride to Diablo or Gunpoint :lol:

Contemporary 'cowboy' music - hmm. Has to be Dwight Yoakam:





[video=dailymotion;xtjw6w]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtjw6w_dwight-yoakam-ain-t-that-lonely-yet_music[/video]

He even sounds like slightly reminscent of Elvis


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Kevin Pearson said:


> If you have not heard them already check out the Quebe Sisters Band. They are really awesome! Their first album is all instrumental and called Texas Fiddlers. Their second album called Timeless is better than the first. The girls took up vocal harmony and man can they sing as well as all play the fiddle (and their all three pretty cute too!  ).
> 
> I also like Bob Wills, The Light Crust Doughboys, The Tune Wranglers, The Hi-Flyers, Johnnie and Jack, Billy Jack Wills, Tex Williams, and one of my very favorite modern groups... Riders In The Sky.
> 
> ...


Yes, great selections. Absolutely love western swing. Some of the absolute greatest musicians came out of that era. 
The Quebe Sisters Band are in my neck of the woods. Shame Nashville gets all the credit, such great music came from Texas which did a whole lot to shape country.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Of the singing cowboy genre the best were Tex Riiter, Rex Allen and Roy Rogers and the Sons ofthe Pioneers. Cowboy yodelling is great!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

when i hear of western swing, i think mostly of bob wills. cowboy music = marty robbins


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

try this if you really like yodelling


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> try this if you really like yodelling


He didn't yodel...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> He didn't yodel...


Are you sure? - what ever he was doing I would not recommend........


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> The Quebe Sisters Band are in my neck of the woods. Shame Nashville gets all the credit, such great music came from Texas which did a whole lot to shape country.


The Quebe Sisters are from a small town about ten minutes west of where I live called Krum, TX. All three are as sweet as can be and are some of the best talent I have seen in these parts. I'm from Denton by the way!  I thought I had heard that the Quebes have another CD coming but I'n not sure what the hold up is. I think they mentioned it at the last concert I saw them at last summer.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh and since someone mentioned yodeling you should check out Patsy Montana. She was a great cowgirl yodeler! 

Kevin


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

What was shared earlier:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Dingoes


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

My favorite singer, Roy Orbison, in one of the worst westerns ever made.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> The Quebe Sisters are from a small town about ten minutes west of where I live called Krum, TX. All three are as sweet as can be and are some of the best talent I have seen in these parts. I'm from Denton by the way!  I thought I had heard that the Quebes have another CD coming but I'n not sure what the hold up is. I think they mentioned it at the last concert I saw them at last summer
> Kevin


I've seen them on the Marty Stuart show. They do a nice job. You don't get to hear much of that kind of music up here in Michigan.

My Aunt is a country/western drummer. She used to play in Nashville and knew Vince Gill and Garth Brooks and all those guys. She moved to Texas a few years back though and has played with a bunch of people in Texas. Bobby Flores, Justin Trevino, Jake Hooker, Darrell McCall, Jody Nix. I know she's played at Willie Nelson's 4th of July bash a couple of times.

There's actually a TV show called Tru Country: Music at the Circle T Arena in Hamilton, Texas that I also watch (On the same channel as The Marty Stuart Show). Anyway, the other day Charlie Pride was on and she was singing background vocals for him. It was pretty funny.

Here's a clip of her playing with Jody Nix.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

For anyone living in or near the Dallas area the Quebe Sisters will be performing with the Dallas Symphony Orchestra for two nights in March. I believe it's the 29th and 30th. Tickets are a little pricey for good seating on the orchestra floor but there are lots of inexpensive seats in the house as well.

Kevin


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I've discovered Bill Monroe and enjoyed his Bluegrass music recently.

Carl Smith, Connie Smith, Lynn Anderson, Roger Miller and Frank Ifield (British/Australian) are my new favorites country singers.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Oh and since someone mentioned yodeling you should check out Patsy Montana. She was a great cowgirl yodeler!
> 
> Kevin


Frank Ifield is the master yodeler!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, please! Let's not forget the great Gene Autry! And so timely, too.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

KenOC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mynzbmrtp9I


great, evocative song but I like Vaughn Monroe's version better.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

There's a local talent, Corb Lund (and the Hurtin' Albertans), who is very good. He's somewhat like Wylie and the Wild West.

I also like the classic country better than the new country, but I think Dwight Yoakam does it best (the old artists just sound too dated, but they had good songs).


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

a cowboy string quartet ....bowing and plucking on one thing and fingering another ....and at the end, unique bowing techniques


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The King of Country, George Strait:


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Diggity!


----------

